# Discussion about the pathway from 489 to 887



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I make this topic to discuss about this pathway. All useful ideas from members will be updated in post 1.

As we knew, the path way is working 35hrs/week in any jobs including full time or combination of many part time jobs at least 12 months within 2 years living in regional areas (state sponsorship) or designated areas (relative sponsorship).

Evidence of living in above areas should be:

•title deeds to your residential property 
•school reports 
•leases 
•utilities bills, such as telephone, gas, electricity that show your residential address. 

Evidence that each person who is an applicant for this visa has complied with the conditions attached to their visa while in Australia.

Evidence of working should be:

•employment references 
•contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates 
•evidence that you have been self-employed

I am wwondering if I stayed in my friend's house and I can't have those utility bills except the mobile phone and Health Insurance. Should they be considered as living evidence?

Thank you very much


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi mate, good that you made this thread to discuss visa 887  

I have the same doubt in my mind because I'm planning to stay at my cousin's place until I find a job or at least for 2 to 3 months. Hope someone already face this and can help up out


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi mate, good that you made this thread to discuss visa 887
> 
> I have the same doubt in my mind because I'm planning to stay at my cousin's place until I find a job or at least for 2 to 3 months. Hope someone already face this and can help up out


You can stay in your cousin's house. I think you should register a home phone line and the internet plan by your name. It should be ok because they accept the phone bill (not mobile phone)


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Just wandering if we need health insurance as well if we are on 489 visa?? as i didnt find any such condition mentioned in visa grant... although am aware health insurance would be beneficial in personal interest but at initial stage it is not possible to have insurance.. but can arrange after getting job... please provide information on this is it mandatory to have health insurance as per immigration requirements...


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> Just wandering if we need health insurance as well if we are on 489 visa?? as i didnt find any such condition mentioned in visa grant... although am aware health insurance would be beneficial in personal interest but at initial stage it is not possible to have insurance.. but can arrange after getting job... please provide information on this is it mandatory to have health insurance as per immigration requirements...


No one requires visa 489 holders about health insurance, but you should buy it because health service in Australia is very expensive. If you get injured or accident, it will wipe out your pocket. In my opinion, you should buy health insurance to protect your pocket  . NIB is the cheapest one and i bought it.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hunting a 35hrs per week job is so difficult, specially in regional areas. How lucky FS applicants are! They can stay in the CBD like Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth where it is easy to find a job.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

John295 said:


> Hunting a 35hrs per week job is so difficult, specially in regional areas. How lucky FS applicants are! They can stay in the CBD like Melbourne, Adelaide, Perth where it is easy to find a job.


cant say ... one of my friend got job very easily... bt am still searching.... but now aam thinking of switching my field..as first priority is to complete 35 hours rather than getting job in own field..


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

One of my friends told me that some jobs they asking the visa category. Because they know 489 visa holders looking for full time job to get PR. I have to wait and see what'll happen.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> One of my friends told me that some jobs they asking the visa category. Because they know 489 visa holders looking for full time job to get PR. I have to wait and see what'll happen.


Good luck bro. I got a full time job and will start tomorrow but I feel I was so lucky because looking for a 35h job is really hard this time.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> cant say ... one of my friend got job very easily... bt am still searching.... but now aam thinking of switching my field..as first priority is to complete 35 hours rather than getting job in own field..


yes, 35h is the key to get PR, fighting for it. Good luck to all


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

John295 said:


> Good luck bro. I got a full time job and will start tomorrow but I feel I was so lucky because looking for a 35h job is really hard this time.


Congrats John295 for the job, I hope it relating to civil engineering work?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

hcelgoog said:


> Congrats John295 for the job, I hope it relating to civil engineering work?


no mate. I am working in a factory. If you don't have PR visa, it's really hard to find a professional job. Most of my friends already got professional job only when they got PR


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

John295 said:


> hcelgoog said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats John295 for the job, I hope it relating to civil engineering work?
> ...


You mean they reject 489 visa holders from professional job categories???


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> No one requires visa 489 holders about health insurance, but you should buy it because health service in Australia is very expensive. If you get injured or accident, it will wipe out your pocket. In my opinion, you should buy health insurance to protect your pocket  . NIB is the cheapest one and i bought it.


Hi,

I have been granted 489 visa recently and planning to move by end of this year. I want to know something about the Australian insurance, as I am not entitle to access government medical.

1) What is the best insurance which will be covered all medical expenses.
2) I heard, I will be not entitle to claim until complete first two months, is it true?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> You mean they reject 489 visa holders from professional job categories???


They seem to be ignore foreigners mate. They prefer local and pr people. It's hard to say.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been granted 489 visa recently and planning to move by end of this year. I want to know something about the Australian insurance, as I am not entitle to access government medical.
> 
> ...


1) It depends on how much you pay.
2) It depends on the policy of the company you choose

Have a look NIB and Bupa. Both are the cheapest ones but still ok.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

John295 said:


> slvicky said:
> 
> 
> > You mean they reject 489 visa holders from professional job categories???
> ...


Which state you're in?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Which state you're in?


Northern Inland regional, I'm at Tamworth NSW 2340. Where are you?


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



John295 said:


> 1) It depends on how much you pay.
> 2) It depends on the policy of the company you choose
> 
> Have a look NIB and Bupa. Both are the cheapest ones but still ok.


Hi,

Thanks.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

John295 said:


> no mate. I am working in a factory. If you don't have PR visa, it's really hard to find a professional job. Most of my friends already got professional job only when they got PR


congrats mate for the job... can you please guide me what type of factory is yours and what is nature of work and how you applied... am also trying in warehouses but till now no positive results...
am in melbourne


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

John295 said:


> Northern Inland regional, I'm at Tamworth NSW 2340. Where are you?


I'm moving to Melbourne.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



raman15091987 said:


> congrats mate for the job... can you please guide me what type of factory is yours and what is nature of work and how you applied... am also trying in warehouses but till now no positive results...
> am in melbourne


Hi,

Some body can tell me how to prepare the interview? Don't know what employers are asking in Australia?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

HI friends.

nice to see the thread on 887 visa.
I have granted 489 for southern inland region and planning to move there by mid of November.
to eligible for 887 I have few queries, request you to pls help.

1. there is no condition (Nil) in my wife's Visa grant notice, she has to work in my region as I have visa condition to live and work in specified area or she can work any where ?

2. now I am eligible for 190 visa, it will be better to apply for 190 or stick with 489 ? I think if we apply for 190 than we can compensate the application fees by saving money from buying private insurance.

3. can I work any where in regional NSW as mentioned visa grant notice or I have to work in southern inland only as per commitment with southern inland region.

Thanks


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi,*



John295 said:


> 1) It depends on how much you pay.
> 2) It depends on the policy of the company you choose
> 
> Have a look NIB and Bupa. Both are the cheapest ones but still ok.


Anybody know whether 489 visa holder will entitle to rebate tax for health insurance end of the year. Although we pay taxes for public health, we may not use it. Anybody know whether is it possible to rebate health tax at the end of year.

Also do we entitle to get any facilities from centerlink? Is it require to register it, once we arrive Australia?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

wkdn745 said:


> John295 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) It depends on how much you pay.
> ...


I'm not sure about the tax rebate thing. But we won't get centerlink until we get hold of PR.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Anybody know whether 489 visa holder will entitle to rebate tax for health insurance end of the year. Although we pay taxes for public health, we may not use it. Anybody know whether is it possible to rebate health tax at the end of year.
> 
> Also do we entitle to get any facilities from centerlink? Is it require to register it, once we arrive Australia?


You are entitled for medicare levy exemption if you have taxable income as you are not eligible for medicare. 

Other that that you are not eligible for any other support on 489.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Do you guys have to work in a rural area or can you stay in a rural area and work elsewhere and still claim 887


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> You are entitled for medicare levy exemption if you have taxable income as you are not eligible for medicare.
> 
> Other that that you are not eligible for any other support on 489.


Hi Danav...... can you please tell me .. if we can do work as courier van driver on 489 visa


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

wkdn745 said:


> Anybody know whether 489 visa holder will entitle to rebate tax for health insurance end of the year. Although we pay taxes for public health, we may not use it. Anybody know whether is it possible to rebate health tax at the end of year.
> 
> Also do we entitle to get any facilities from centerlink? Is it require to register it, once we arrive Australia?


You mean the "Medicare levy surcharge". For 489 visa, you don't need to pay for this one

We are not allowed to get any services from centrelink so 489 visa has no centrelink services, no Medicare.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> I'm moving to Melbourne.


Melbourne is the best place bro . Good luck


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

raman15091987 said:


> congrats mate for the job... can you please guide me what type of factory is yours and what is nature of work and how you applied... am also trying in warehouses but till now no positive results...
> am in melbourne


Chicken factory bro. Come to some agents or human resource companies and they can help you to find a job.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

innipat3 said:


> HI friends.
> 
> nice to see the thread on 887 visa.
> I have granted 489 for southern inland region and planning to move there by mid of November.
> ...


1. if she wants to help you, she should work and live like you because she can be a main applicant for visa 887 and you may be a dependant, just in case.
2. Yes, if you can wait. State sponsorship of 190 takes too long
3. If yours are 489 SS visa and you want to get PR 887 in near future, you must stay in the regional area that sponsored you. Otherwise, you can live anywhere in Australia except the CBD (whole VIC except Melbourne, whole NSW except Sydney and New Castle, whole SA, whole Tasmania, whole WA except Perth, Whole NT, whole Queensland except Brisbane and Gold Coast, except whole ACT) and come back your country after 4 years. I call DIBP and these are what they told me.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> Do you guys have to work in a rural area or can you stay in a rural area and work elsewhere and still claim 887


SS: live and work in rural
FS: live and work in the place where your relative is living.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

John295 said:


> 1. if she wants to help you, she should work and live like you because she can be a main applicant for visa 887 and you may be a dependant, just in case.
> 2. Yes, if you can wait. State sponsorship of 190 takes too long
> 3. If yours are 489 SS visa and you want to get PR 887 in near future, you must stay in the regional area that sponsored you. Otherwise, you can live anywhere in Australia except the CBD (whole VIC except Melbourne, whole NSW except Sydney and New Castle, whole SA, whole Tasmania, whole WA except Perth, Whole NT, whole Queensland except Brisbane and Gold Coast, except whole ACT) and come back your country after 4 years. I call DIBP and these are what they told me.


Thank you John for your reply.


----------



## kibria (Mar 16, 2015)

John295 said:


> Chicken factory bro. Come to some agents or human resource companies and they can help you to find a job.


Nice..... I am also coming to tamworth .. pls the name of job agents?

Thanks.


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

John295 said:


> Chicken factory bro. Come to some agents or human resource companies and they can help you to find a job.


hi John295;

Congrtas for your job and I need to get information from you. Shall I send you a private message ?

Thanks


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

kibria said:


> Nice..... I am also coming to tamworth .. pls the name of job agents?
> 
> Thanks.


Chandler Macleod
127 Bridge St, Tamworth NSW 2340
or

APG | Australia Personnel Global
Atrium Shopping Centre, Peel St, Tamworth NSW 2340

They are good.

Inbox me when you come to Tamworth


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

John295 said:


> kibria said:
> 
> 
> > Nice..... I am also coming to tamworth .. pls the name of job agents?
> ...


Hi mate, how did you find job agents?


----------



## kibria (Mar 16, 2015)

John295 said:


> Chandler Macleod
> 127 Bridge St, Tamworth NSW 2340
> or
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, John295.
I will come on 1st week of dec,15 .....My profession is civil engineering... but I am willing to work in any field before getting PR.
can you pls give your email so that I can contact with you?

Regards,
Kibria


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

slvicky said:


> Hi mate, how did you find job agents?


come to city and ask local people


----------



## kibria (Mar 16, 2015)

John295 said:


> come to city and ask local people


Are there any agents or someone to find out a shared accommodation with minimum house rent in a suitable location?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

John295 said:


> 1
> 3. If yours are 489 SS visa and you want to get PR 887 in near future, you must stay in the regional area that sponsored you. Otherwise, you can live anywhere in Australia except the CBD (whole VIC except Melbourne, whole NSW except Sydney and New Castle, whole SA, whole Tasmania, whole WA except Perth, Whole NT, whole Queensland except Brisbane and Gold Coast, except whole ACT) and come back your country after 4 years. I call DIBP and these are what they told me.


Wait, so you can stay in the outskirts of say Melbourne but work in Melbourne if you are willing to leave at the end of 4 years?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

John295 said:


> SS: live and work in rural


Urgh, how is rural australia btw? what's the avg pay in a chicken factory say?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> Urgh, how is rural australia btw? what's the avg pay in a chicken factory say?


$25/h


----------



## kibria (Mar 16, 2015)

John295 said:


> $25/h


Hi John295,
Pls reply:-
Are there any agents or someone to find out a shared accommodation with minimum house rent in a suitable location? 

As I have not any friends or relatives in Tamworth, so I need to arrange before going there. I may need even temporary accomodation first to find out a shared rental house.

Pls suggest, what is the best possible way?


----------



## red_man (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, I got invited for 489 almost a week ago and now I'm about to submit my online application for 489 Visa. Just would like to confirm few things before I submit my application: a) During my EOI, I didn't put any work experience as I was not claiming points for Work Experience. However, during my online visa application steps, they ask for "Employment history for the past 10 years". Should I leave it blank here or not as I am not claiming points for work experience?..I did have more than 2 years of work experience in Australia during my student visa where I worked different jobs but they were not related to my nominated occupation. Please advise as I do not want to put wrong information because I previously didn't claim points on my work experience and didn't mention any work there too.. Also, what are the chances of employment verification/reference checks if you're not claiming points on work experience but you do mention that work?. Please share your experience. 
Thanks you in advance


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

hcelgoog said:


> Congrats John295 for the job, I hope it relating to civil engineering work?


What is 2nd payment means ?
Please elaborate


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> What is 2nd payment means ?
> Please elaborate


Hi Mate
It is a Second amount of money paid for any second applicants, 18 years old, who did not satisfied English language requirement, functional English. To be eligible for basic English course when arriving to OZ.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

hcelgoog said:


> Hi Mate
> It is a Second amount of money paid for any second applicants, 18 years old, who did not satisfied English language requirement, functional English. To be eligible for basic English course when arriving to OZ.


Thanks Dear.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

John295 said:


> Good luck bro. I got a full time job and will start tomorrow but I feel I was so lucky because looking for a 35h job is really hard this time.


Good luck mate. I am also moving to Darwin (NT) end of December.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Can anybody tell me for 489 FS that is there any timelines for your family member living in area/state ?

e.g. is there anything like your family member who is your sponsor in Australia should be living in particular state/territory for a fixed period of time ?

Please reply.


----------



## gsena33 (Aug 22, 2014)

John295 said:


> $25/h


$ 26/h is *after* the tax or *before* tax ??


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

innipat3 said:


> HI friends.
> 
> nice to see the thread on 887 visa.
> I have granted 489 for southern inland region and planning to move there by mid of November.
> ...


1. All 489 holders are bound to obey the regulations. Example: must live, work, and study in the regional. 
2. Yes, you can, if you got invitation. 
3. You(all 489) can go any regional areas when you got the release letter.


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> 1. All 489 holders are bound to obey the regulations. Example: must live, work, and study in the regional.
> 2. Yes, you can, if you got invitation.
> 3. You(all 489) can go any regional areas when you got the release letter.


Thanks


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

gsena33 said:


> $ 26/h is *after* the tax or *before* tax ??


before tax mate. In Australia, people dont talk about after tax rate.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a plan to move my family to Australia. This is my plan, please give me advices

I hold 489 visa and working full time in Australia and also collecting payslips every week.

My parents and my younger brother (18 years old) are in Vietnam now. My father got high blood pressure and haven't worked for many years (no income). My mother will retire in Dec 2015 and the pension income is very low, about $60/month. My brother is 18 years old and studying in the university. So Base on the check list of Subsequent Family Entrant (evidence your relative has been financially dependent on you for at least the 12 months). If I send money to my family every months to show that they depend on me in 12 month, Can I add them to my 489 visa after 12 months?

My parents both are older than 50 years old.

Another question is if I apply 887 visa after 2 years, will all my family members be granted for 887 too, like me?

Thank you.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

rezaul87 said:


> 1. All 489 holders are bound to obey the regulations. Example: must live, work, and study in the regional.
> 2. Yes, you can, if you got invitation.
> 3. You(all 489) can go any regional areas when you got the release letter.


Hi, 

Can you explain what does mean by "release letter"?
Correct me if I am wrong......
...you mean we can go to any regional area of ANY state. We don't have to stick to the one mentioned in the grant letter?


Regards, 
Sk


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sk804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain what does mean by "release letter"?
> Correct me if I am wrong......
> ...


Hi,

Yes it is.
But it means any regional area mentioned on your visa condition letter only.


----------



## rn_zala (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi All,

I am main applicant of 489 visa. But to fulfill the condition of employment (52 Weeks - 35 Hr/Week), I have not got any job that satisfies above condition. But my wife, who is dependent under my application, has got full time job. 

My question is would employment record of her would suffice to fulfil full time job consideration?

Thanks


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

rn_zala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am main applicant of 489 visa. But to fulfill the condition of employment (52 Weeks - 35 Hr/Week), I have not got any job that satisfies above condition. But my wife, who is dependent under my application, has got full time job.
> 
> ...


She will be main applicant in visa 887 and you will be her dependant. Everything is ok. Don't worry.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

John295 said:


> I have a plan to move my family to Australia. This is my plan, please give me advices
> 
> I hold 489 visa and working full time in Australia and also collecting payslips every week.
> 
> ...


Your questions indicate that you don't really understand the requirements for these visas. While some of us can give you some suggestions, you should seek advice from a MARA agent.

Anyway, the answer to your first question is a NO. There is one other requirement for dependent relatives for the 489 subsequent family entrant: "... evidence that this relative lives in your household". So obviously, even if you sent money every month back to your home country, how can you prove that the family member live in YOUR household, which is actually in Australia itself?

Second question: It's also no. For family members to be granted 887, they must already have one of the 4xx visas or a bridging visa after applying for one.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Your questions indicate that you don't really understand the requirements for these visas. While some of us can give you some suggestions, you should seek advice from a MARA agent in the first place when you applied for your visa.
> 
> Anyway, the answer to your first question is a NO. There is one other requirement for dependent relatives: "... evidence that this relative lives in your household". So obviously, even if you sent money every month back to your home country, how can you prove that the family member live in YOUR household, which is actually in Australia itself?
> 
> Second question: It's also no. For family members to be granted 887, they must already have one of the 4xx visas or a bridging visa after applying for one.


In my country, there is a family book which was issued by the government to show all the members in a household (full name, ID number...). I think i can use that book because they allow to add more people after my visa was granted but this is a risk that I need to verify. Otherwise, at the time I applied the visa, I couldn't have evidences to show that other members depending on me so I must add them later. I have no choice because there are only 2 months to apply the visa due to the expired date of state sponsorship. 

second question: I knew that they must hold 4xx before applying 887, thats why I try my best to put them to 489 with me


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

John295 said:


> In my country, there is a family book which was issued by the government to show all the members in a household (full name, ID number...). I think i can use that book because they allow to add more people after my visa was granted but this is a risk that I need to verify. Otherwise, at the time I applied the visa, I couldn't have evidences to show that other members depending on me so I must add them later. I have no choice because there are only 2 months to apply the visa due to the expired date of state sponsorship.
> 
> second question: I knew that they must hold 4xx before applying 887, thats why I try my best to put them to 489 with me


I think the requirement is quite clear about this. The family book does NOT show that any of your family members is living in your CURRENT residential address - which I presume is in Australia since you are working here. To show this, you must submit proof of residency, such as utility bills, bank statements, etc. 

At most, the family book can only show that they are indeed your family members. It is the same thing with married couples. A marriage cert will only show that someone is legally married - it does NOT prove that they are living together.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

John295 said:


> no mate. I am working in a factory. If you don't have PR visa, it's really hard to find a professional job. Most of my friends already got professional job only when they got PR


Guys, 
Even I'm in 489FS. I landed here in October 28 2015 and I got the full time permanent job in my related field which is server support in November 5th 2015. Don't ever mention in your CV that's 489 is temporary visa,even though it is. Mention as provisional PR because it leads to 887 finally.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

abdulzak said:


> Guys,
> Even I'm in 489FS. I landed here in October 28 2015 and I got the full time permanent job in my related field which is server support in November 5th 2015. Don't ever mention in your CV that's 489 is temporary visa,even though it is. Mention as provisional PR because it leads to 887 finally.


As you are 489 FS so this benefits you a lot because designated areas cover the CBD in VIC, SA, TAS so you can work in metropolitan area. For those who are state sponsorship, there are not many companies in rural and most of them are full. Otherwise, most of rural are agricultural areas so that people there including locals usually work in farms or meat factories. Anw, thanks for a tip of visa.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 3, 2015)

dave85 said:


> I think the requirement is quite clear about this. The family book does NOT show that any of your family members is living in your CURRENT residential address - which I presume is in Australia since you are working here. To show this, you must submit proof of residency, such as utility bills, bank statements, etc.
> 
> At most, the family book can only show that they are indeed your family members. It is the same thing with married couples. A marriage cert will only show that someone is legally married - it does NOT prove that they are living together.


dave85, you may be wrong.

John's condition is he is on 489 but remaining of his dependents want to enter Australia on 489 as Subsequent Entrants.

dave85 tell me, how do you imagine for a 489 Subsequent Entrant to be in "the household" in Australia (if they are yet to be issued 489 visas)?. And rest of your logic falls apart.

You are misinformed and you are discouraging John by spreading false logic.

Thanks.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

SnakeCharmer said:


> dave85, you may be wrong.
> 
> John's condition is he is on 489 but remaining of his dependents want to enter Australia on 489 as Subsequent Entrants.
> 
> ...


The requirements are from the DIPB website: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-/Document-checklists-Skilled-Regional-(Provisional)-visa-(subclass-489)/Subclass-489-document-checklist-subsequent-family-entrant

Look under "Other Dependent Relatives", point 3: "evidence that this relative lives in your household".

I think this is as clear as it can be. I did suggest that he consults a MARA agent that understands the relevant migration law.

Please do not accuse people of spreading false logic. These guidelines are available online for a reason. You just need to have the diligence to find and read them.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

dave85 said:


> The requirements are from the DIPB website: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-/Document-checklists-Skilled-Regional-(Provisional)-visa-(subclass-489)/Subclass-489-document-checklist-subsequent-family-entrant
> 
> Look under "Other Dependent Relatives", point 3: "evidence that this relative lives in your household".
> 
> ...


I already read all things. They only ask for evidences but they do not tell us how the evidences should be. So this is a risk in my situation. Similarly, 35h/week in 12 months rule is not tough. They are very flexible, they don't require you to work continuously in 12 months. The only thing they need is the total of 52 weeks of 35h. You know in some holiday weeks, you cannot work and don't receive the payment.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

John295 said:


> I already read all things. They only ask for evidences but they do not tell us how the evidences should be. So this is a risk in my situation. Similarly, 35h/week in 12 months rule is not tough. They are very flexible, they don't require you to work continuously in 12 months. The only thing they need is the total of 52 weeks of 35h. You know in some holiday weeks, you cannot work and don't receive the payment.


Yes, there is of course a risk if you want to "test" how flexible the guidelines can be. Moreover, your mother is receiving pension, no matter how meagre it is. In the Dependent form (Form 47A), there is a question that requires the applicant to declare that.

Also, your family members do not live with you now. Logically, I can foresee how DIPB sees such cases: You can send them money. You could continue to send them money from Australia. Why do you need to bring them over? Moreover, your parents are still married and one of them is receiving pension. 

I don't think you will get any better advice than you have right now. You should go and see a MARA agent before throwing away an application fee. If you do not mind to spend a few thousand dollars, then just apply and cross your fingers.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Yes, there is of course a risk if you want to "test" how flexible the guidelines can be. Moreover, your mother is receiving pension, no matter how meagre it is. In the Dependent form (Form 47A), there is a question that requires the applicant to declare that.
> 
> Also, your family members do not live with you now. Logically, I can foresee how DIPB sees such cases: You can send them money. You could continue to send them money from Australia. Why do you need to bring them over? Moreover, your parents are still married and one of them is receiving pension.
> 
> I don't think you will get any better advice than you have right now. You should go and see a MARA agent before throwing away an application fee. If you do not mind to spend a few thousand dollars, then just apply and cross your fingers.


I will call DIBP to ask for my situation. You cannot imagine how much the pension my mom is receiving now. It is only $60 AUD/month, too less to live there so the only thing i worry now is living in household.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

John295 said:


> I will call DIBP to ask for my situation. You cannot imagine how much the pension my mom is receiving now. It is only $60 AUD/month, too less to live there so the only thing i worry now is living in household.


John, it is not about the amount; Rather it is the fact that your mother is receiving pension. I doubt that DIPB will give you a definitive answer on whether $60AUD/month is "too less to live" in Vietnam or not. It is not their role to comment on such questions - because every applicant's circumstances are different (e.g., $60AUD/month in Vietnam may be deemed enough if the household consists of just 1 person and he/she has other assets). I know the amount is really small, but I'm just quoting a hypothetical situation. Again, a MARA agent will probably give you better advice.

According to Migration Regulations 1.05A:

A dependent is someone who... "has been for a substantial period immediately before that time, wholly or substantially reliant on the other person for financial support to meet the first person's basic needs for food, clothing and shelter..."

So, you will have to prove that both your parents are very much reliant on you (and not on each other), and that your 18 year brother is wholly reliant on you (and not from your mother's pension, etc). 

Do not underestimate the evidences required to prove dependency.


----------



## quangvinhce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi John295, I also come from Vietnam and my occupation is civil engineering also. I have a plan to apply for visa 489 this year after recieving positive result from Eng Au about assessment plan. Could we have a private conversation mate? Because I aim to go to NSW regional areas like the way you had done. 

Waiting for your reply, John.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

quangvinhce said:


> Hi John295, I also come from Vietnam and my occupation is civil engineering also. I have a plan to apply for visa 489 this year after recieving positive result from Eng Au about assessment plan. Could we have a private conversation mate? Because I aim to go to NSW regional areas like the way you had done.
> 
> Waiting for your reply, John.


Hi, I cannot send private message to you. Can you pm me?


----------



## quangvinhce (Jun 18, 2014)

My account does not allow me to send a private message. Do you have facebook account or email address, mate? Mine is xxxxxxx.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

quangvinhce said:


> My account does not allow me to send a private message. Do you have facebook account or email address, mate? Mine is xxxxxxx.


I've edited your post to remove your email address. Sharing personal information is against forum rules - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Now that you've reached 5 posts, you should be able to send and receive private messages on the forum.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm currently holding 489 provisional visa and to apply for visa 887 I should stay for a regional area (in my case state of victoria) for 2 years and work for at least 1 year full time. I migrated to Australia on November 2015 & stayed at my cousin's place until mid-January 2016. I'm completing 2 years stay at Victoria November 2017 & already have 1 plus years full-time employment.

Since I rented a house on Jan 2016 I only have billing proof from Jan 2017 & completing 2 years on Jan 2018. So, what do you guys think, should I wait until Jan 2018 to apply for visa 887 or is it safe to apply on Nov 2017.

Appreciate your opinion on this.

Cheers....


----------



## bshan (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All,
Assume I currently hold 489 and I've lived 2 years in a rural area and worked for 1 year.
When applying for the 887 visa together with my family, does my wife and child needs to fulfil the 2 year living requirement?
On the 887 visa "Follow these steps" page, it states that I need a proof that they've lived at least two years. But it is not stated on visa conditions. Can please someone clarify this?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

bshan said:


> Hi All,
> Assume I currently hold 489 and I've lived 2 years in a rural area and worked for 1 year.
> When applying for the 887 visa together with my family, does my wife and child needs to fulfil the 2 year living requirement?
> On the 887 visa "Follow these steps" page, it states that I need a proof that they've lived at least two years. But it is not stated on visa conditions. Can please someone clarify this?


Hi bshan,

I'm also in the same situation. I'm completing 2 years by december 2017. And i will apply for 887 by december last week. My wife will not complete 2 years by december 2017. I checked on the legislation website, it clearly says 2 years for main applicant. Immi website contradicts with the legislation website. Can you PM me ur number? We can talk over the phone.

Thanks.


----------



## bshan (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello abdulzak,
I can't pm yet (needs 5 posts). I am not in Australia yet, I am currently lodging my 489 visa and I need to decide if I will include my family in my 489 today or sponsor them after I get my PR.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

bshan said:


> Hello abdulzak,
> I can't pm yet (needs 5 posts). I am not in Australia yet, I am currently lodging my 489 visa and I need to decide if I will include my family in my 489 today or sponsor them after I get my PR.


Hi bshan,

Its better u include them now in 489 application else after getting 887 visa, spouse visa and child visa cost so much money. Dont do that.


----------



## bshan (Jan 14, 2017)

abdulzak said:


> Hi bshan,
> 
> Its better u include them now in 489 application else after getting 887 visa, spouse visa and child visa cost so much money. Dont do that.


Thanks abdulzak,
I just want to be sure that there's no 2-year living requirement for my wife and child in 887. My wife needs to stay abroad for 2 more years and then she'll join me. If I can't include them in 887 later on, there is no point in including them in my 489 now.


----------

